# Wind noise - no foam required!



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been able to cure my wind noise problem simply by moving my finger along the inside edge of the door seal as per the pictures in the following thread that discusses the innovative foam fill procedure.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...torder=asc&highlight=wind+noise+foam&start=20

I'm not sure whether this was just the manipulation of the seal or whether it was the small amount of impurity I removed from the inside edge of the seal.

I was only doing this to scope out the previously posted solution of inserting foam in this gap.

However, the following day I noticed on my journey to work - NO MORE WIND NOISE! It's since been over a month and it's not returned, thank heavens.

Previously, it was a regular occurance starting at around 60mph. Very annoying!

Just though I'd share this in case anyone else is considering fixing themsleves. In my case "just stick your finger in it" definitely was the cure!

Not wanting to detract from the foam solution of course, but this simple procedure may save you some time.

It got me wondering whether the protective coating that is applied to the vehicle prior to shipping, gets into this seal area, cearting a "skin effect". Just a theory!

Happy wind noise free motoring TT'ers!


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I did notice a slight wind noise in mine....nothing really that would be a bother but might have a try with the "finger trick"... :lol:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

. So maybe the foam is doing nothing at all in my fix - it's just the act of pulling back the rubber that fixes it :lol: . Ah well, we live and learn  . I might try removing my foam to check that this is the case though :wink:


----------



## nmorgan (May 14, 2006)

will give this a try on my TTR - anyone else got wind noise problem on a TTR??


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay, picked mine up only a couple of days ago, and straight away, got onto the M-way and it started. It was as described on the other thread, like someone blowing across the top of a bottle, but higher pitched.

Anyway, I saw this thread and tried the "finger-test" last night, doing it on both sides, and.............................Yes !, works a treat.

Back on the M-way today, and back home again later, same speed as before, and not a problem.

Beautiful, so well done to both Lee AND Mark, who`ve managed, between them, to sort out a problem that all the Audi-techs couldn`t manage between them..............


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Excellent...shall try this when mine finally arrives...didnt think i`d be giving my brand new car "The finger!" though...


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

So glad to have posted as dextter has found the same trick works!

Amazed that we're picking up our shiny new TT's and they merrily whistle down the motorway with this issue. I was also staggered when somebody else reported that it seemed to occur when the car was travelling in a certain direction. I thought I was imagining this and feared having to explain to a dealer - probably wouldn't have bothered. But on my route to work, the wind whistle would appear at 60mph on a south->north route, then disappear on an west->east direction! Bizarre.

But it appears solved now.

Dextter - Glad you fixed it too!
Raider - When she arrives, you'll be all fingers and thumbs!
nmorgan - As you're a TTR owner, your whistling is of the "wolf" variety; caused by the gorgeous types admiring you with the roof down! 8) 
MarkTT225 - If you solved it, I'd leave the foam there. Just say you went for the "Bose Extra Acoustic option" when you decide to chop her in! :roll: 
ModernTT - Give it a go! The worst that can happen is you lose a finger. With 7 more to choose from, isn't your TT worth it?


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the wind-noise problem but top to bottom along the window on the drivers side not along the top.

Took it in for inspection last week and was advised (Southend) that there was a re-call for this issue.
They ordred a complete door seal pack and it's being fitted today.


----------



## gazzab (Nov 7, 2007)

My week old TT whistles like Rolf Harris on crack.. It starts about 80 MPH anyhow i phoned the dealer and they are ordering a door seal kit...........It also seems to make a popping noise when cold ? if i start it up then slightly rev the engine then there's a bit of a popping sound ... dont know if thats normal. oh and we had a new fridge delivered yesterday and wifey wants to know how i am gonna get the old one to the tip...... Roof rack wouldn't look good


----------



## StuTTer (Oct 13, 2007)

gazzab said:


> oh and we had a new fridge delivered yesterday and wifey wants to know how i am gonna get the old one to the tip.


You may find your local council will pick it up for a few notes. If it still works there may be a shop that can re-condition it to sell on.


----------



## Thomas the Spoiler (Aug 1, 2007)

StuTTer said:


> gazzab said:
> 
> 
> > oh and we had a new fridge delivered yesterday and wifey wants to know how i am gonna get the old one to the tip.
> ...


Give your bin man a tenner and he'll take it off your hands at the public's expense.

Alternatively steal a shopping trolley and wheel the fridge off to a suitable dumping ground such as a school playground, village pond, or railway line.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

gazzab said:


> My week old TT whistles like Rolf Harris on crack.. It starts about 80 MPH anyhow i phoned the dealer and they are ordering a door seal kit...........It also seems to make a popping noise when cold ? if i start it up then slightly rev the engine then there's a bit of a popping sound ... dont know if thats normal. oh and we had a new fridge delivered yesterday and wifey wants to know how i am gonna get the old one to the tip...... Roof rack wouldn't look good


I had not seen (heard...) the problem until yesterday when I drove past 140kph to 160kph....very irritating. I'll ask about this recall...would be helpful if you can get a service bulletin reference gazzab


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

I've seen this a while back and thought nothing of it since I got mine and all was well.

It just started happening about 3 weeks ago. Been putting up with for now with by having the music louder the strange thing is that it's happening on the end of the left (driver...US model) window where it touches the quarter window going to the rear. It's happening somewhere along the vertical portion of the door window.

Any solution guys? I tried fingering  but the flab is very small on that side and it didn't work.


----------



## gazzab (Nov 7, 2007)

My dealer fitted new door seals on both sides a couple of days ago but as yet i have not got enough speed going to check its fixed . hopefully get my spoiler erect this weekend :wink:


----------



## Vodafone (Jan 14, 2008)

nmorgan said:


> will give this a try on my TTR - anyone else got wind noise problem on a TTR??


Yeah - I do - think it's something to do with the fact that it doesn't have a roof!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

